# San Jacinto River



## 88fan (May 25, 2007)

Anybody heard if anythings biting below the lake houston dam yet


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

go to BassinBerry.com
got to ASK CHRIS
he will know if theres anything goin on below the dam.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

i fished there yesterday and didnt catch anything...didnt see anyone catch anything let go 3/4 lbs of minnows to swim another day....was told last week was great but i guess the weather has issues with the fish bite...

brian


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Monday*

*Fished Monday got 8 crappie and 1 cat......the cat hit a JIG!!!....*


----------



## 88fan (May 25, 2007)

good job keep us posted if the action picks up


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats on the catches. I bet that big ole catfish was a challenge to bring in with a crappie rod and jig.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

I fished on Sunday and we did not catch a thing. It was a bit windy and could barely keep the boat steady. I saw no one catching anything either. It shouldn't be long til it gets good!


----------



## srshafer (Dec 22, 2006)

We went last Monday as well and had a very similar day.
8 crappie and one cat that hit a crappie jig.


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

Were Are you guys launching your boats at.I need a decent ramp to lanch my 22ft c.c


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

You can launch at Good Times Marina.

*GOOD TIMES MARINA AND RV PARK
11914 7 1/2 STREET
HOUSTON, TX 77044
281-456-7411*

THIS IS A NICE FAMILY OWNED PLACE WHERE YOU
ARE ABLE TO BRING THE WHOLE FAMIL

POOL, DARTS, FOOD
BOATING AND FISHING
SUPPLIES

FRIDAY SPECIAL

11:00AM TO 1:00PM

ALL THE FRIED CATFISH YOU CAN EAT
AND ALL THE FIX'INS
$7.00 AND $8.00 WITH DRINK


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

srshafer said:


> We went last Monday as well and had a very similar day.
> 8 crappie and one cat that hit a crappie jig.


did you have trouble fitting that one in the livewell?


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

srshafer said:


> We went last Monday as well and had a very similar day.
> 8 crappie and one cat that hit a crappie jig.


Beware, this state record tarpon holder re-defines the term switch hitter!

















:an6:


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

The ramp does drop off. got trailer stuck once. when you get to the pilings....wich one is the safest for a big bay boat to pass? left, right or middle?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Stay to the right on the ramp if I member correctly. Deep hole off to the end on the left of the ramp.


----------

